# Boot fitter



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

This is my thread on my foot pain and boot problem:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/66578-front-foot-pain.html

I read the boots sticky. So how do you find a "quality boot fitter", how do you know they are good?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

dcflw said:


> This is my thread on my foot pain and boot problem:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/66578-front-foot-pain.html
> 
> I read the boots sticky. So how do you find a "quality boot fitter", how do you know they are good?


Walk into the shop pull a boot off the wall and ask them "is this the best boot" if they respond yes walk out if they say " the best boot is the one that fits your foot" you've found your start.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

^^^^ You'll know they're good if the boots they fit for you fit well.....

Granted I got lucky ordering my 32's, but I really didn't have a choice other than to get them online and go with the ones people with my kind of foot liked.


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

KansasNoob said:


> ^^^^ You'll know they're good if the boots they fit for you fit well.....
> 
> Granted I got lucky ordering my 32's, but I really didn't have a choice other than to get them online and go with the ones people with my kind of foot liked.


Yea I bought my current boots online, they feel great until about 1.5 days on them, then starts the numbness/pain. Done with ordering boots online, my problem is that I live a long way from the Mts and question the boot retailers in my town. Thus the reason for this post.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in the same boat; live in NYC and there's not really an abundance of knowledgeable snowboarders working retail. I just got Burton Imperials on sale online and am hoping they fit well when they get here. Unfortunately that's probably my best option until my next trip to the Rockies. I would say go to a store and just try on as many boots as possible but since the season is over they probably don't have a ton in stock. In that case I would wait until you take a trip somewhere with good gear shops if you don't want to risk ordering online.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Epic said:


> I'm in the same boat; live in NYC and there's not really an abundance of knowledgeable snowboarders working retail. I just got Burton Imperials on sale online and am hoping they fit well when they get here. Unfortunately that's probably my best option until my next trip to the Rockies. I would say go to a store and just try on as many boots as possible but since the season is over they probably don't have a ton in stock. In that case I would wait until you take a trip somewhere with good gear shops if you don't want to risk ordering online.


you have it easy compared to dcflw. One of the top bootfitters in the country is on 53rd and Madison.

U.S. Orthotic Center, Jeffrey Rich, Pedorthist

whom... is one of the gurus behind America's Best | America's Best Bootfitters

Some of the best bootfitters don't sell boots in the first place.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks, that's great to know. If they don't sell boots though, do I bring in the boots I have or do I go for an exam first and they recommend which boots to buy?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Americas best boot fitters is a crock of shit.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Epic said:


> Thanks, that's great to know. If they don't sell boots though, do I bring in the boots I have or do I go for an exam first and they recommend which boots to buy?


depends, are you buying new boots?

If no.... then bring in your boots with the initial consultation.

the good bootfitters, especially when you need new custom insoles, aren't cheap.

There's a good bootfitter in Hunter Mountain also.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> depends, are you buying new boots?
> 
> If no.... then bring in your boots with the initial consultation.
> 
> ...


What do I do If I'm looking to buy new boots? 

Burton why is it a crock of shit? (genuine question, since I've been looking for a boot that fits my foot right for 2 years)


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Americas best boot fitters is a crock of shit.


some of the ABB certified shops are a crock of shit

some of the ABB are really good, especially those whom are also pedorthists.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Csanto23 said:


> What do I do If I'm looking to buy new boots?
> 
> Burton why is it a crock of shit? (genuine question, since I've been looking for a boot that fits my foot right for 2 years)


I'd give Jeff Rich a call and ask him ahead of time of the course of action as well as costs associated


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Csanto23 said:


> What do I do If I'm looking to buy new boots?
> 
> Burton why is it a crock of shit? (genuine question, since I've been looking for a boot that fits my foot right for 2 years)


It's a title that shops/fitters pay 500 dollars for so they can be prestigious. The best fitters that I've ever worked with are more self taught through trial and error or spent the time to take the appropriate classes and don't need to have a title to say they're the best. I was a fitter for 10 years and the biggest thing with finding a good fitter is feeling confident in their skills and asking tons of questions, the more questions the better actually.


----------

